# RadioControl/Batt conversion in USA Docksider



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone done RadioControl/Batt conversion in USA Docksider? Any advice? I'm not excited about the chuff in the loco. A replacement sound card might also be a possibility. Altough I might have to consider a trail car, an onboard installation would be prefered. Then I could do more prototypical Operations. It seems to be a good puller for its size.

JimC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have one JC, but have communicated offline with several people who have modded them. 

The sound card seems to have an intimate relationship with the main electronics board. 

I'd pull all the electronics out and add your own system. 

Nice running and pulling loco. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, I have some questions: 

Who was the engineer on that train? Wow, crash bang! 

What was that guy doing sticking something into the ballast on either side of the rails? It did not look like working on joiners... 

Were you any of the people in the video? Need a picture for the post office wall, ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 25 Feb 2010 02:10 PM 
OK, I have some questions: 

Who was the engineer on that train? Wow, crash bang! 

What was that guy doing sticking something into the ballast on either side of the rails? It did not look like working on joiners... 

Were you any of the people in the video? Need a picture for the post office wall, ha ha! 

Greg 











The thing the guy is sticking in the ground is a rod to hold the points open or closed, we have found the Aristo switch machines dont hold up so when they break small rods are a simple and affective replacement for a switch machine.. Quote ( Need a picture for the post office wall ) HE HE HE thats funny. But on a sour note is it just me or are the women in the post getting ugly? My area post office has some pritty beastly beasts as of late, but just my observation.


----------

